# Hyperlipidemia



## kumeena (Apr 8, 2013)

If doctor documented and coded for HL (272.4) and (272.1) is it OK to bill like that?

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 8, 2013)

it depends on what exactly the documentation states.


----------



## BeckyL1958 (Apr 8, 2013)

272.1 is  *hyperglyceridemia,* I looked it up and posted the definition below. If he documeted HL which is hyperlipidemia abbreviated, I would feel comfortable using 272.4 = unspecified hyperlipidema, but I would not use 272.1 without verifying with the doctor that this is actually what the patient has. 

hyperglyceridemia
[-glī′səridē′mē·ə] 
Etymology: Gk, hyper, glykys + haima, blood
an excess of glycerides, particularly triglycerides, in the blood. It is caused by a congenital defect in the ability to metabolize the amino acid glycine. 
Mosby's Medical Dictionary, 8th edition. © 2009, Elsevier.


----------



## kumeena (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you .


----------



## kumeena (Apr 8, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> it depends on what exactly the documentation states.



HL and High TG was documented.


----------



## KaylaR2007 (May 15, 2013)

272.4 definition indicates elevated cholesterol and triglycerides.  I would use this code only for HL.  If provider states hypertriglyceridemia, then use 272.1.  You could use both if you have that statement, otherwise 272.4 is good enough


----------

